

What if Siri could listen in on my phone calls? - simonhamp

Let's set aside all of what we think we know about Siri for a second and just focus on what it's base function is: voice recognition.<p>Then imagine applying that to a telephone conversation with all of Siri's wonder! I believe this could be even more powerful than just a virtual assistant when you call upon it...<p>Not just to have a transcript of the conversation, but to actually pull out useful information and create a history of the conversation, a summary from Siri's understanding.<p>Perhaps it could tell that you agreed to a meeting (or a date!) and put the event in your diary. Perhaps it could understand the other caller giving you their details such as email address or their physical address and automatically add that to your address book.<p>Sounds kind of creepy, bit if there was ever such potential, I think it would be absolutely killer!
======
macca321
More amazingly it could hook your previous conversations up to a Markov chain
generator and answer phone calls on your behalf using your voice.

------
matdwyer
I could certainly see it recognizing dates and prompting you afterwards to
confirm. Doesn't seem to be ridiculously far away from what it is doing now

------
gcb
Then it would be like this [http://www.theonion.com/video/new-google-phone-
service-whisp...](http://www.theonion.com/video/new-google-phone-service-
whispers-targeted-ads-dir,17470/)

~~~
gcb
btw, this happens with google voice already. you can record calls, and read
voice messages as text.

unfortunately it has some clumsy way of enabling recording that makes this
useless.

